# Quinn's new jammies!



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

It gets pretty cold where we live and Quinn shivers at night. I decided to order him some jammies!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

that's adorable. but you've got to hide the mirrors....LOL

he's looking pretty pissed.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

YESSS!!!! Abbie has fleece jammies too, finally another jammie wearin dog


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Quinn's new jammies look very cute on him!
I like the way his neck is covered so he stays nice and warm.


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

Where did you get these? SOOO cute, and Luigi totally needs a pair! He is only warm enough under the covers with us, the rest of the year he descides on his own to get in his crate after a few hours of snuggling, 2 adults and a biggish dog in a queen size bed gets crowded. in the winter he gets in the crate, gets cold, gets back in the bed, stands over me begging to get back under the blanket... and repeat, no fun. So regardless of how much my husband makes fun of me, I think we'd all sleep better if my boy had some PJs.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I got them from Cozy Coats and More.
I'm getting him Batman ones next!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm sure Peyton would love some jammies too! Or chew them off, I can never tell which clothes she'll like anymore! Typical teenager


----------



## Malorey (Nov 11, 2011)

Those are adorable! Both as them-self and on Quinn!

My pups get the same way ... I may look into ordering some cute ones this year. Usually we just pick up whatever might be at Wal-Mart, Target, etc. ... but I'd like some nice ones.


----------

